# One battery, two locations.



## fishjunky (Sep 12, 2014)

As we small boat owners know, weight distribution is extremely important. 

When I have two people in my boat (me + 1) I am happy with how she rides. However when I'm solo, it is way too stern heavy. 

I'd like to set up the battery to be at the stern for general use, and be moveable to the front third of the boat for solo use. 

Is it possible to run two sets of wires with quick connections from the end of the trolling motor battery cable? Seems easy enough to do, but I don't know if I'm missing something. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sure, I dont see why not if thats suits your needs. A simpler option might be to have a couple of full sand bags on hand to put under the bow or up front somewhere to equal out the load


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 12, 2014)

When I had a "smaller" boat, I kept my battery and gas tank in the middle of the boat. Worked ok whether it was just me or 2 people.
Just a idea for ya.
Tim


----------



## Clint KY (Sep 12, 2014)

I like Earl mounted my TM battery and 6 gallon tank forward just behind the center seat. My starting battery (a smaller mower type) is behind the rear seat. Even with this setup I will sometime throw a load in the front if I think the wind will be a problem as when the wind picks up my 1648 windmills around if the bow is in the air.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Second set of wires isn't much of a problem, so long as they don't both contact the hull at either location.


----------



## fishjunky (Sep 12, 2014)

With the way I want to lay out the boat, I don't think having the battery and gas tank in the middle will work.

I thought about taking a few 5 gallon buckets to fill with water at the launch to add ballast (same principle as the sandbags) but this seems like more hassle and more in the way than moving the battery. 

I would run the cable in pvc and all connections would be accessible so I think this will work out for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve A W (Sep 12, 2014)

Could You use one of these plugs; https://www.amazon.ca/Minn-Kota-Trolling-Motor-Plug/dp/B001PTHKSA/ref=pd_sim_auto_1/187-8951563-9262732?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FQ97BQR5HY7E620BKSR
Have a plug forward and aft.

Steve A W


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just get a battery selector switch.


----------



## fishjunky (Sep 13, 2014)

Steve: I was looking at something very similar, thanks.

KRS62: The selector switch might be a cleaner way to wire it together. Thanks


----------



## NLaudy (Sep 13, 2014)

Another option is adding pods. That was probably the best investment I made. Two grown men could sit in back of the boat at that point.


----------



## fishjunky (Sep 14, 2014)

Float pods would help, but I'm not interested in that for this particular boat.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 8, 2014)

I kind of had the same question wanting to keep my second battery in the bow area. I plan on running wires in PVC conduit to the front and using the quick connectors to switch batteries. My only concern was if I need to go up a wire size because of the distance from the front battery to the trolling motor (12') or is that not enough distance to loose voltage or amperage under a load. I agree with the op in wanting use existing "things in the boat" to balance it better.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 8, 2014)

If you search through posts on the topic of wiring you will find a USCG suggested DC gauge/load diagram


----------



## FLatsFishin (Oct 8, 2014)

SteveH said:


> I kind of had the same question wanting to keep my second battery in the bow area. I plan on running wires in PVC conduit to the front and using the quick connectors to switch batteries. My only concern was if I need to go up a wire size because of the distance from the front battery to the trolling motor (12') or is that not enough distance to loose voltage or amperage under a load. I agree with the op in wanting use existing "things in the boat" to balance it better.




I wouldn't worry too much about wire size. You have to have distances of several hundred feet before voltage drop becomes an issue, unless you have a lot of current draw on the circuit.

12AWG wire may be overkill, but you will never have to worry about anything if you use it.

I prefer 14 or 16 AWG depending on the purpose, for example, my NAV lights are all 16AWG, my heavier load circuits are 14AWG and I have no problems at all.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, wire would be #8 to run a trolling motor only (same wire as on the motor), but as mentioned I guess 12' isn't far enough to even worry about. (Didn't mean to side track the op's post but I think he got his answers).


----------



## Scott1298 (Oct 9, 2014)

Whatever you do, be aware that if you add a fish finder/radio etc. to the same battery as the trolling motor you may get interference.


----------

